# Moving to Thailand



## viscusod

Met a wonderful girl from Thailand a few years ago. She was a University student in Pune India and we kept contact for several years and decided to meet again this year in Rome. We had a wonderful time together and it was like we were meant to be. So I decided to quit my job and move to Thailand to start a life with her. Anyway I retired from the Navy a couple of years ago and now getting a monthly pension of #3000.00 a month. I am wondering if my $3000.00 a month retirement check would be enough to live well in Thailand.


----------



## gnazi71

There are many things to "fit" in the 3000 such as medical insurace, visas, etc.
I think that 3000 is a good start, but there will be other users that live in Thailand that have a lot more experience than me. Someone will surely give you good advice.


----------



## bing_z

That's already a lot if you compare it to the cost of living in Bangkok. or...well it depends on how you would like to live in Bangkok, if you prefer a simple or an extravagant living. sorry, not that much of help


----------



## Mweiga

viscusod said:


> Met a wonderful girl from Thailand a few years ago. She was a University student in Pune India and we kept contact for several years and decided to meet again this year in Rome. We had a wonderful time together and it was like we were meant to be. So I decided to quit my job and move to Thailand to start a life with her. Anyway I retired from the Navy a couple of years ago and now getting a monthly pension of #3000.00 a month. I am wondering if my $3000.00 a month retirement check would be enough to live well in Thailand.


Short answer - yes.


----------



## albrecht_f

It is quite a sum of money really. I could say that is even more than enough already to live well in Thailand.


----------



## YourThaiGetaway

Thats plenty!!


----------



## phanyim

$3,000 * 30 = 90,000 THB.

Cost of Living
House : 5,000 - 8,000 not in business area.
Food : 200 THB/Day (Normal on street not food court or rest.)

so if you are normal easy people and your GF not brand name fever  that sure you can live in thailand.


----------



## Thaistory

3000USD is more than enough if you manage your money wisely, but don't forget to save some for a rainy day... Things (see the recent military coup) and relationships can get out of control here in Thailand...


----------



## johnny49r

viscusod said:


> Met a wonderful girl from Thailand a few years ago. She was a University student in Pune India and we kept contact for several years and decided to meet again this year in Rome. We had a wonderful time together and it was like we were meant to be. So I decided to quit my job and move to Thailand to start a life with her. Anyway I retired from the Navy a couple of years ago and now getting a monthly pension of #3000.00 a month. I am wondering if my $3000.00 a month retirement check would be enough to live well in Thailand.


Hi, I think $3K is a bit tight but could work if you live simply and find affordable housing.
$3K is also enough to satisfy the minimum income requirement of 65,000 baht per month for long term visa stay.
To find affordable housing you are going to have to get away from the big cities and find somewhere more rural and less traveled.
I live in Cha-am which is about 2 hours south of Bangkok. It is possible to get a small townhome or condo here for 10,000 baht / month (about $325 USD) and the food is cheap if you eat from local restaurants. Medical is also cheap and good.
Cheapest way to get around is via a small motorbike but beware of Thai drivers! There are laws but no enforcement so people just drive however they want. Also if you are in an accident it will always be the farangs fault using the logic that the farang can afford to pay!
Best of luck in your decision.
I have been here for a bit over a year and wouldn't change my decision.


----------

